

Pandora's ad platform rocks It reaches nearly one of every five iPhone users - mg1313
http://www.mytestbox.com/news/pandora-iphone-ipod-mobile-ad-platform-bestbuy-becks-results/

======
mg1313
I would like to hear some REAL opinions about iPhone...will Blackberry Storm
be better? Should I wait for it? Should I wait for Android phone? Or just go
ahead and get the iPhone?

------
mg1313
Hmm..no iphone users here it seems...

